#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  De weg van Tetouan / Al Hoceima

## Tetouzint

Elk jaar wacht ik vol spanning op de jaarlijks terugkerende reis naar mijn vaderland..Marokko. Ik geniet van de tijd die ik er doorbreng, ik geniet van elke stap die ik er zet, van elk praatje dat ik er maak en van elke hap die er neem. 
Maar waar ik ieder jaar weer tegenop zie is de verschrikkelijke reis..niet de tweedaagse reis door Europa richting Marokko maar de zes uur durende reis van Tetouan naar Al Hoceima.
Velen zullen dit herkennen daar deze weg door veel Marokkanen uit het buitenland wordt bereden. 
De verschrikkelijke bergen vol gaten en deuken waar je beter niet me je spliksplinternieuwe wagen doorheen kunt gaan rijden.
De o zo gevaarlijke weg met een zeer diepe ravijn waar je het gevoel hebt, elk moment neer te kunnen storten. De smalle weg waar nog net n auto doorheen kan maar waar twee vrachtwagens tegelijk doorheen rijden. 
De weg waarin je om de zoveel tijd naar een arm kind zwaait die hulpeloos en toekomstloos aan de kant staan te wuiven.
Maar ook de weg waarin je geniet van het prachtige uitzicht van hoge bergen, mooie landschappen en prachtig natuurgebied. Helaas geniet je hier van terwijl je verstijfd van angst op je stoel zit en je hart goed vasthoudt.

Tarquist...we zijn er bijna. Ruim tachtig kilometer voor we onze geliefde stad Al Hoceima weer mogen begroeten. We stoppen zoals altijd bij het o zo bekende restaurantje langs de weg en rusten daar uit terwijl we genieten van onze nahnah thee.
Ik haal diep opgelucht adem, het ergste hebben we gehad...nu nog even doorzetten!!!

----------


## ait waryaghar

Hahahahah, alsof de stad is van Beni Touzine, hahahahahah???? Vergeet natuurlijk niet dat de stad Al Hoceima van de Aith Waryaghar is he? Grapje, je bent welkom, moet alleen wel constateren dat Beni Touzine bezig is met volksverhuizing =============> richting Provincie Al Hoceima

Het dorp Imzouren wordt steeds meer bevolkt door de Itouzinen, kom gerust naar de stad hoor, je bent welkom!

Ait Waryagah!

----------


## Tetouzint

Easy easy, ik heb ook helemaal niet gezegd dat Al Hoceima tot het Itouzinen volk behoort. Echter, jij stelt dat Al Hoceima in feite van de Aith waygaher (je begrijpt wat ik bedoel..) is, NOT!!! 
De oorspronkelijke bewoners zijn Ibakojen...(en nou niet zeggen dat Ibakojen eigenlijk ook Aith waygaher zijn want dat is niet zo!!!)  :melig2:

----------


## Missy_maroclady

Heeeey mensuh,

ik kom ook uit Alhoceima maar zoals het zie is het gewoon voor alles en iedereen dus geen gezeur over volkeren we zijn allemaal moslims safie klaar kom gewoon naar Al hoceima en geniet ervan net als ik..................... see you there  :duim:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Sonja

Salaam,


Ik woon in Imzouren, en het is absoluut geen dorp begrepen?! Ik wil hier niks meer van horen! Imzouren is een STAD!!! Mijn vriend zit naast me en zegt dat Tmesient beter is dan Imzouren

----------


## Sonja

Salaam,


Ik woon in Imzouren, en het is absoluut geen dorp begrepen?! Ik wil hier niks meer van horen! Imzouren is een STAD!!! Mijn vriend zit naast me en zegt dat Tmesient beter is dan Imzouren

----------


## STILL I.B.O.

Salaam 

IMZOUREN is gewoon een dorp!!
haha

 :wohaa:

----------


## DoN_ApPiE

kben afgelopen zomer naar alhoceima afgereisd...en naar imzouren...
zeer mooi...kutweg!!! niet normaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal
imzouren was booooooooooring...


maar t landschap....prachtig..strand...prachtig
jammer van die 3 dh die je moetbetalen...maar ze houden t wel schoon

pluim voor alhoceima!


maar ik kom noooooooooooit meer
doe ik mijn ferrari niet meer aan...

----------


## lalafatimaroc

he ik ben het er helemaal mee eens ik kom ook uit imzouren en ik vindt het deaar te tof om te zeggen dat nederland beter is dan marokko is en ik ben er ieder jaar en ik heb liever imzouren dan een andehoe modern het ook mag zijn imzouren is mijn bloed.....on ebig familie

----------


## Atiya

Wahahaahaaa SorrY hoor mensen, maar IMZOUREN SuXs BIIIIIIIIIIIIG Time. Geen grap. Tis gewoon wahed zandbak daaro. EnnUh...er valt geen moer te beleven.

Al Hoceima doet wel. ThatZ tha plaCe I come from.

Alleen ehm...TANGER overtreft alles! (Je snapt best wel WAAROM ik dit zeg he!  :engel: .)

Afgelopen zomer reden wij terug van Arrif naar mY hometown...HmmZ...da waZ nie zo fijn...
We waren vlakbij Tetouan en *KABOEM*!!!!!!!!!

Kettingbotsing in de bergen  :huil:

----------


## osama bin ISLAM

ZODAT ONZE EENHEID KAPOT GAAT! ALLAH HEEFT DE ISLAAM VOOR ONS UITGEKOZEN ALS DE BESTE GELOOF OM IN DE HEMEL TE KOMEN VOLG ALLEEN DE RECHTE PAD DE PAD VAN ALLAH EN PROFEET MOHAMMED (VZMH)

----------


## samira_riffia

Ik moet er niet aan denken, ik woord er zo misselijk van die kronkelende weg zo smal en die toerisenten die zo hard rijden net of zie hier zijn. Nou ik doe telkens mijn ogen dicht het lijkt net of die auto`s op je afkomen, maar voor de rest is al hoeusiam heel tof vooral de avond als het plein vol raakt. Wie gaat er weer dit jaar?

----------


## Amira25

Mensen, mensen toch, wat een discusie.
Imzouren is echt niks aan, ik ben daar in mijn leven 2 maal geweest en het is net alsof je van een andere planeet komt.
Die mensen blijven kijken.
Het is een uitvergroot dorp vol met boeren.  :nerveus:  
Ik ben zelf geboren in Al-hoceima en een ras echte thabekoeith, en er verdomd trots op ben dat wij de oorspronkelijke bewoners zijn van deze mooie stad.

Bij deze wou ik dus zeggen, alle mensen Uit Imzouren, niet beledigd zijn hoor, maar we moeten realistisch blijven.  :boer:

----------


## tetouaniadikra

ahlen,

ik hoorde altijd van de weg djel rif ik was er nog nooit geweest toto afgelopen jaar, we gingen noord marokko verkennen ik kom zelf uit tetouan en ook daar heb je een beetje last van bergen nou tot Chefchaouen ging het nou en daarna ik heb overgegeven ik kon mijn ogen niet open houden ik zag onszelf al het ravijn in duiken geen vangrail een keer uitschieten en je ligt 10000 m naar beneden echt gevaarlijk, toen we uiteindelijk in al hoseima aankwamen dachten we oke nu hebben we t gehad not dus daar kwam weer hetzelfde verhaal tot nador, op de terugweg zijn we maar via fes gekomen ik was heeeell erg blij dat ik heelhuids in tetouan aankwam echt,
marokko is mooi maar jammer van de wegen, nog slechter dan slecht en ik denk ook niet dat daar gauw verandering in gaat komen, jammer

groet.

----------


## ThaWitch

Mijn moeder is van Ait touzine vlakbij Midar, mijn vader is een awajiger uit hociema. Ik ga trouwen met een jongen die uit tanger komt. Dus aangezien jij en ik (sureya) waarschijnlijk deze zomer dezelfde route rijden, stel ik voor om elkaar gezelschap te houden en om elkaar haren vasttehouden tijdens het kotsen.

Dit is trouwens het eerste jaar dat ik op vakantie ga zonder mijn familie, naar een andere stad. Scarry shit isn't it?

----------


## mevr.tamza

:puh:  imzouren is echt wel een[GLOW=red]DORP[/GLOW] 
en wat is leuk aan [GLOW=firebrick]alhoecaima[/GLOW] 
alleen de eerste week daarna heb ik die boeren en die flikkers allemaal wel weer gezien hoor!!!!
en die perkie ben ik ook wel zat!!!!!!!
begrijp me niet verkeer ik ben ook van alhoecaima maar zoveel stelt het niet voor. nador tanger dat zijn pas steden

enne imzouren een stad hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhha
damn wat zijn jullie grappig 
kom op doe effe serieus dat kun je toch niet menen stelletje boeren daaro
dan is bney boeiasch nog leuker(geintje)


veel liefs[GLOW=deeppink]THE ONE AND ONLY ONE MEVR.TAMZA[/GLOW]

----------


## laillalla

NIET WAAR IMZOUREN IS DE BESTE DAAR KAN JIJ NIET TEGENOP. HET IS ER HEEL GEZELLIG EN ZIJN GEEN BOEREN EN IK VERMOED DAT JE JEZELF VERWARD MET JOU EIGEN AL HOCEIMA IK BEN DAAR IIEDERE DAG VOOR HET STRAND EN NIET VOOR DE JONGENS ZOALS JIJ DENK IK.

----------


## mevr.tamza

ja kijk dat is jou mening over imzouren
maar ik vindt het  :boer:  en ikz eg niet dat ik er ben voor jongens die zijn er wel en het is natuurlijk altijd leuk als je met iemand kontakt kan houde vriendschappelijk dan he voordat ik wordt aangezien voor slet maar ik ben er niet alleen voor jongens voor familie en om lekker uit terusten dus niet elke dag wakker worde van stank zoals in imzouren ik bener een keer 1 week bij me nicht geweest nouuuuuuuuuu
getverderie wat een lucht daar en dan waar ze vuilnis weggooien en die vieze mense daar iedereen zit je te bekijke als je ook alleen maar uit het raam kijkt kijk dit is wat ik er van vindt et enige goeie aan imzouren is dat goud daar veel goedkoper is punt mijn mening

you cant change it sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


[GLOW=red]THE ONE AND ONLY MEVR.TAMZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA[/GLOW]

----------


## hanan18

ik woon in imzouren en in el hociema al moet ik zeggen imzouren is veel verandert jullie moeten wel toegeven dat het veel beter is geworden en ja EL HOCIEMA IS THE PLACE TO BE!!!!! en vooral het park daar 's avonds en El hociema heeft de mooiste stranden van marokko!!! Als je er zo tegen opzit van de weg van Tetouan naar el hoceima ga je toch met de boot van almeria die komt aan in nador en binnen 2 uur ben je in el hociema doen wij ook elk jaar veel makkelijker

----------


## CarolinaHerrera

[ok ok mensen
maar is er dan niemand die van Melilla (Mritsch op z'n marokkaans) komt. Elke zomer hoop ik dat ik een Belg of Nederlander tegenkom, maar helaas.

Ps; de komende zomer, ga ik voor de eerste keer naar Al hociema inshAllah!!!!!


Bye Bye iedereen  :boer:

----------


## Souadberber

[GLOW=crimson][COLOR=crimson]salaam
ik ben ook van El hoceima maar jullie mogen zoveel zeggen over Imzouren en dat is en blijft een mannenstad. je hoeft gewoon eens naar het stad te gaan en ze bekijken je van kop tot teen. ok het is over heel marokko maar Imzouren is het ergste. je gaat gewoon naar t stad en er komen dan mannen aan je lijf. Noem je dan respect. wij hebben daar eens voor 2 maanden daar een huis gehuurd het was de erste keer maar ook de laatste keer!!! Geef mij maar El hoceima en tanger... dat zij n de beste!!!  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Souadberber

COLOR=crimson]salaam
ik ben ook van El hoceima maar jullie mogen zoveel zeggen over Imzouren en dat is en blijft een mannenstad. je hoeft gewoon eens naar het stad te gaan en ze bekijken je van kop tot teen. ok het is over heel marokko maar Imzouren is het ergste. je gaat gewoon naar t stad en er komen dan mannen aan je lijf. Noem je dan respect. wij hebben daar eens voor 2 maanden daar een huis gehuurd het was de erste keer maar ook de laatste keer!!! Geef mij maar El hoceima en tanger... dat zij n de beste!!!  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## MOcrO*MafFiA*

[GLOW=deeppink]eeey allemaal ik kom ook uit al hoceimaaaah...
en het is daar zker wel leuk hahahaha  :verliefd:  
nou ik ga moet weg doei doei KuzZieZzzZ fAraH  :tong uitsteken:   [/GLOW]

----------


## jawadski

salaam beste mensen,

Ik kon het niet letten om te reageren op deze verhaaltjes. Ik ben zelf honderd procent aith wajaran, maar mijn vakanties breng ik (gelukkig) door in Tanger. Met alle respect maar imzouren is de meest benauwende plaats op aarde en dan bedoel ik niet de temperatuur. Zo saai zo stoffig zo......... ik kan wel uren doorgaan. En dan te bedenken dat er mensen zijn die er heel hun vakantie doorbrengen en die het zelfs een stad durven te noemen. Nogmaals ik wil niemand beledigen ik heb zelf veel familie wonen daar dus forgive me.

De enige reden om de zelfmoordtoch van tanger naar al hoeceima ieder jaar weer te ondernemen is mijn lieftallig omaatje. Ik vraag me dan ook daadwerkelijk af of het nog de moeite waar is om ooit nog die kant op te gaan mocht zij er niet meer zijn.

Persoonlijk hoop ik dat er wat gedaan wordt aan de weg want het lijkt me prachtig om later mijn kinderen die in nederland zijn opgegroeid mee te nemen en ze te laten zien waar onze roots vandaan komen. Ver weg van www's, de playstations en weet ik wat nog meer. Al moet je Rif wat dat betreft niet onderschatten. Tegenwoordig kennen zelfs die jonge waterdragers meepraten over de nieuwste playstationgames, dus vergeet die laatste zin maar bij deze.

----------


## missluxe

waarom nou zoooo moeilijk doen??? neem gewoon de weg van NADOR. das wel 6uur met de boot, maar na 2uurtjes rijden ben je wel thuis. weet je wat nog gaaf is ook..........  :schok:  er bevindt zich zelfs een snelweg. snelweg van 1km, maar goed het heeft wel de naam SNELWEG

----------


## Mariem

Hallo,


Zoals jullie misschien aan de aanhef kunnen zien wil ik het graag over de eer van ons marokkanse volk. 

Ik erger mij dood aan al die media aandacht die we krijgen, maar aan de ene kant is het onze schuld kijk hoeveel culturen hier wonen en uitgerekend zijn wij het waar het dagelijks over gaat in de media.

Wordt wakker mensen en denk aan je eer en trots onze vaders zijn hier niet naar toe gekomen om dit nu op hun bord te krijgen, maar om ons een betere toekomst te geven en nu krijgen zij stank voor dank!!!

De jongens die zich met allerlei criminele activiteiten bezig houden en de meisjes die de hoer uithangen, waar zijn we mij bezig in godsnaam, zo waren onze ouders toch niet en waarom wij wel, of maken wij misbruik van de vrijheid die we hier hebben, onze vader kan ons nu geen mep verkopen of we staan al bij de politie op de stoep met een aangifte.

Ik ben trots op mijn marokkaanse afkomst, maar het doet soms zo'n pijn omdat allemaal aan te moeten horen. Dus jongens kom op maak wat van je leven en dames hou die benen bij elkaar we laten hen zien dat wij een volk ui duizenden zijn en dat onze ouders trots op ons kunnen zijn en in vredesterven!!!

----------

